# I believe this gas service line has been here a while.



## fhrooter72 (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

That's amazing!


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Now that should go on some advertisement for Black Steel over/ versus CSST !


----------



## fhrooter72 (Apr 12, 2011)

I ran across this while replacing the building sewer on the house. I showed it to the inspector to get his thoughts and he said "if it ain't leaking leave it alone. lets see how long it last".


----------



## spamispeople (Feb 21, 2009)

That is really cool.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Maybe you could convince somebody that's how you get wood gasification!


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

WOW! I've seen trees grow around and into things before but that doesn't seem physically possible unless it started off as two trees.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm really surprised that the gas company didn't make them reroute that.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

plumberkc said:


> I'm really surprised that the gas company didn't make them reroute that.


yes wait tell there is a storm that knocks the tree over. That will get there attention .


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

I did an epipe on a lawyers office we couldn't find the water valve for a while because someone decided to put it inside of a tree root so funny


----------

